# Parental form help!



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

What does it mean that a the paper has to be notarized and stamped? should my mom sign the notarized part and the people at the registration desk will stamp it?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 17, 2009)

You're speaking of AC, right?
Nah, you need go to a notary public with your parent(s)/tutor, they'll fill the paperwork there.

Going to a con is like buying a house, you know.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You're speaking of AC, right?
> Nah, you need go to a notary public with your parent(s)/tutor, they'll fill the paperwork there.
> 
> Going to a con is like buying a house, you know.


I'm going to furfright actully.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

and i really don't know what to do with the last part of the form....do i need to bring it to the con or is my moms I.D sufficient enough?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

the form http://furfright.org/parentalconsent.pdf


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 17, 2009)

If your mom is coming to the convention WITH you, you don't need it notarized. You don't even need that form.

I'm here at furfright with my father right now, and I'm 17. If you bring your parent WITH you, you don't need the form. Your mother and father can sign it there.

If they aren't coming, you need to go to a liscensed notary republic and have them sign and stamp it while your mother signs it.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> If your mom is coming to the convention WITH you, you don't need it notarized. You don't even need that form.
> 
> I'm here at furfright with my father right now, and I'm 17. If you bring your parent WITH you, you don't need the form. Your mother and father can sign it there.
> 
> If they aren't coming, you need to go to a liscensed notary republic and have them sign and stamp it while your mother signs it.


thanks my mom is going with me but i didn't know what to do about the form ans stuff. thanks baron!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol, my mom would NEVER come to a Furry convention with me. She thinks Furries are weird. :3


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> Lol, my mom would NEVER come to a Furry convention with me. She thinks Furries are weird. :3


hahaha...my mom only said yes because she's the one giving me the money to buy stuff...so really she thinks that she can control how furry i am...XD. Anyway still if she won't buy me something i can always get my friend to buy it for me....he's too nice.:grin:


----------



## Jude Prudence (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't fucking go.

Shit's gonna be bad enough even when you're over 18. 

Going to a convention now is just asking for a bad experience.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Jude Prudence said:


> Don't fucking go.
> 
> Shit's gonna be bad enough even when you're over 18.
> 
> Going to a convention now is just asking for a bad experience.


like....?


----------



## Jude Prudence (Oct 17, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> like....?




...


http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Kibble

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/TORA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZzvkrT3qhA

http://forums.vivisector.org/index.php/topic,217.0.html

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/User:ZeroX/Sinister_Taz



That explain it?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 17, 2009)

Eh, don't listen to him. Something tells me he's never even been to a convention. I hope you have fun, and your mom must be pretty cool to go with you. I would have never dared to ask my parents to let me go to a con, if I'd known about them when I was younger!


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

at least i'm not going alone. i mean two adults and two highschool kids.


----------



## Jude Prudence (Oct 17, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Eh, don't listen to him. Something tells me he's never even been to a convention. I hope you have fun, and your mom must be pretty cool to go with you. I would have never dared to ask my parents to let me go to a con, if I'd known about them when I was younger!



Something tells me you don't care about the likelihood of a kid being exposed to a pedophile.

Something tells me you really don't think theres really that many sick fucks in the community.

Something tells me you don't know a god damn thing.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 17, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> at least i'm not going alone. i mean two adults and two highschool kids.



Trust me, there's really no risk. Conventions are loads of fun, and I've heard FurFright is one of the best. Jude's just a troll. Obviously you don't just go off with strangers, especially not to their rooms - but uh, you shouldn't do this anyways. Use your common sense, and it's all fine. There's nobody lurking in the shadows waiting to grab kids and run off with them. :roll: I should think Con Security would have something to say about that.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Eh, don't listen to him. Something tells me he's never even been to a convention. I hope you have fun, and your mom must be pretty cool to go with you. I would have never dared to ask my parents to let me go to a con, if I'd known about them when I was younger!


well my mom says "as long as I'm there to make sure you don't come home in some animal costume you can go." now if i lived with my dad he'd be like "lets get the best three day passes! and buy everything" hahaha...that's probably why my parents got divorced.


----------



## Jude Prudence (Oct 17, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Jude's just a troll.




Yeah, damn me and my being concerned for someone and not wanting to see another news article about us.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Jude Prudence said:


> ...
> 
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Kibble
> ...


funny how these are all guys...i'm a girl. plus if you can only find 5 this doesn't happen often.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 17, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> well my mom says "as long as I'm there to make sure you don't come home in some animal costume you can go." now if i lived with my dad he'd be like "lets get the best three day passes! and buy everything" hahaha...that's probably why my parents got divorced.


 
Heh, at least she's letting you go! Sounds like ya'll will have fun. You should talk your dad into taking you to a convention, then. xD Sounds like you'd own half the dealer's den by the time you went home.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah..sad thing is my dad's ALL the way in the very middle of north america...that is north dakota. yeah if i went with him i'd probably own more than half the dealers den if not all of artist alley. XD


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't let 'em scare you. Just don't drink anything a stranger hands you, don't go back into anyone's hotel room, and you'll be fine.

Conventions are a blast.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 19, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> Don't let 'em scare you. Just don't drink anything a stranger hands you, don't go back into anyone's hotel room, and you'll be fine.
> 
> Conventions are a blast.


when i went there it was a blast...just one tiny little thing that bothered me....the random adults only covered by sticky notes in certain areas spread out all over the dealers den..i had to steer my mom away from all that stuff..it should of been kept in the back.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 20, 2009)

You mean they had no clothes on under the sticky notes? That's something for con security, there.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 20, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> You mean they had no clothes on under the sticky notes? That's something for con security, there.



Yeah, this.

While I highly, highly doubt that there were people completely nude except for post-it notes, it would be something for con security to handle.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 20, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> You mean they had no clothes on under the sticky notes? That's something for con security, there.


no not the people themselves the pictures around the dealer den..XD. I was referring to the art some artists were selling and how everywhere i looked there were at least 5 pictures that really should be in a folder or binder thats says adult content or something.


----------

